#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Εισφορές  3% ΤΣΜΕΔΕ+ΕΜΠ. Επί ποίας αμοιβής;

## chalioulias.b

Παρακαλώ γνωρίζει κάποιος εάν οι εισφορές για το τσμεδε εφαρμόζονται πάνω στη συμβατική αμοιβή (τεε) ή επί της συμφωνηθείσας (Ν.4093/12, σελίδα 66). Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Στη νόμιμη όταν υπάρχει καθορισμένη, στη συμφωνηθείσα όταν δεν υπάρχει νόμιμη.

----------

